# εισφορά κατά χρήση = contribution of the right to use property



## Lexoplast (Feb 26, 2009)

Νομικός όρος και χωρίς context, οπότε μάλλον για δυνατούς λύτες.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Feb 26, 2009)

Στα γρήγορα... contribution per financial year?
Αν βρω χρόνο θα επανέλθω


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2009)

Από ένα ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο βλέπω ότι μάλλον είναι εισφορά εταίρου (Ο.Ε. ή Ε.Ε) στην εταιρεία όχι χρημάτων αλλά της χρήσης ακινήτου.

Θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Εισφορά κατά χρήση είναι εισφορά χρήσης ακινήτου.

"Εισφορά χρήσης ακινήτου σε ανώνυμη εταιρία για ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, επί του οποίου αυτή δεν αποκτά κάποιο εμπράγματο δικαίωμα και έναντι της οποίας ο εισφέρων λαμβάνει από την εταιρεία μετοχές εκδόσεώς της, ισόποσης αξίας με τη μισθωτική αξία του ακινήτου: Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η ανώνυμη εταιρία για καθένα από τα έτη που διαρκεί η εισφορά χρήσης του ακινήτου, εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδά της ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στην εισφορά χρήσης του ακινήτου, προς αποκατάσταση της απώλειας του κεφαλαίου την οποία θα υποστεί η ανώνυμη εταιρία, λόγω περιέλευσης του ακινήτου στον κύριο αυτού, μετά τη λήξη του χρόνου κατά τον οποίο εισφέρεται η χρήση του, χωρίς καμία αποζημίωση. Το ποσό αυτό είναι ίσο με το πηλίκο της διαίρεσης της αξίας της εισφερόμενης χρήσης του ακινήτου δια του αριθμού των ετών για τα οποία εισφέρεται η χρήση αυτού. (Ν.3166/608/ΠΟΛ 1213/12-7-1976) "

http://www.ktel.org/legalunits_details.asp?issue_id=60

Δες κι αυτό: http://www.taxheaven.gr/acforum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=3896


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2009)

In kind contribution (for use) είναι μια πρώτη ιδέα. Θα επανέλθω.

http://www.sil.org/lingualinks/lite...fLiteracyTerms/WhatIsAnInKindContribution.htm


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2009)

Παίζει και το contribution of use of property


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Υπάρχει και αυτό:

Right to use property. A contribution of the right to use property is a contribution of less than your entire interest in that property and is not deductible.

Example 1.

You own a 10-story office building and donate rent-free use of the top floor to a charitable organization. Since you still own the building, you have contributed a partial interest in the property and cannot take a deduction for the contribution.

http://www.irs.gov/publications/p526/ar02.html


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 7, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο όρος capital contribution περιλαμβένει και αυτή την έννοια.


----------

